# IFO BUP VOB file decoder problem



## dijonleijon (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, doin a project for school. need to dwnld files from a dvd-rw in a sony handycam (dcr-dvd100). so, when dl'ed the file formats (list in topic) will not play on windows movie maker/ media player. i need a free file converter download from the internet, suggestions?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

those files can be played using dvd player software. the sony camera would surely have some sort of player on the drivers disc. there are free players to download, but i've never had the need to use any. 

if you do really want to convert those dvd files to an avi clip you can use AutoGK. the process might take some time, depending on the speed of the cpu and how long the video clip is.


----------

